# Installer Windows 10 sur iMac fin 2009



## azz2910 (18 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Ça fait plusieurs jours que je bataille pour installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac. Celui-ci est un 27'' de fin 2009, avec un SSD de 500 Go en disque principal (au lieu du SuperDrive que j'ai remplacé) et un HDD de 1 To. Il a 8 Go de Ram 1333MHz DDR3, et un Core i5 2,66 GHz, et Mac Os 10.13.6. (j'essaie de mettre le plus d'infos possibles, si d'autres infos peuvent être utiles, n'hésitez pas à me le dire). 
J'ai essayé différentes méthodes mais sans succès avec Bootcamp. J'ai bien compris que Bootcamp considère que ma machine est trop vieille pour être compatible avec Windows 10 et n'affiche donc pas les options dans l'Assistant, y compris la possibilité de créer une clé bootable.
J'ai cherché et vu que l'installation était quand même possible en modifiant le fichier info.plist, ce que j'ai donc essayé. J'ai pu arriver à l'écran d'installation de Windows qui s'est terminé par une erreur lors de l'installation des fichiers.
J'ai fait plusieurs essais, et je pense que le fait de partitionner, supprimer les partitions, re-partitionner etc a un peu foutu le souk dans mon disque dur, j'ai donc fini par refaire une clean install de Mac Os 10.13.6 en formatant mon SSD. 
Je me retrouve maintenant avec une machine toute fraîche, et je n'ai pour l'instant pas encore essayé d'installer Windows. Je veux éviter de me retrouver dans la même panade que précédemment, je suis donc là pour m'assurer de bien faire en suivant vos conseils. 
J'ai cherché dans le forum, mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire, d'où ce topic. 
Merci par avance à tous ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## RubenF (18 Juillet 2020)

Question con, est-ce que ton disque Mac OS est en APFS ? Parce que si il est encore en MacOS Journalisé, tu peux le faire manuellement, tu montes une partition sur l'utilitaire de disque, et ensuite tu boot sur une clé d'installation Windows10 et ça devrait le faire, je l'ai fait une fois sur mon MacBook Pro, grosse galère ca ne fonctionnait pas non plus.


----------



## azz2910 (18 Juillet 2020)

Mon disque est effectivement en APFS. Le problème vient donc de là ?


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2020)

azz2910 a dit:


> Mon disque est effectivement en APFS. Le problème vient donc de là ?


Non, mais de ta carte mère. Par curiosité, fais une copie écran d'Assistant Boot Camp pour voir ce qu'il te propose explicitement. Par défaut et vu l'âge canonique de ton iMac 2009 tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, c'est matériellement impossible. De plus, il n'y a que depuis 2012 qu'il est possible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso. Avant 2012, comme les iMac possédaient un SuperDrive, une installation de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 n'était possible que depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.


----------



## azz2910 (18 Juillet 2020)

Ah mince :/ Donc en dehors de méthodes à la Mac Gyver, je serai coincé ?
Voici ce que me propose Bootcamp :


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2020)

azz2910 a dit:


> Ah mince :/ Donc en dehors de méthodes à la Mac Gyver, je serai coincé ?
> Voici ce que me propose Bootcamp :


Au moins c'est clair, je m'en doutais et ce n'est pas sans raison si je te demandais une copie écran. Donc, tu ne peux en aucun cas installer une version de Windows 10 sous quelle forme que ce soit, impossibilité d'utiliser un fichier .iso, ni de clé USB, uniquement que Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Eh non, la modification d'un fichier .plist n'y fera rien. De plus, c'est une connerie et n'a fonctionné que sur un modèle de Mac ! Le fin du fin pour toi est le fait qu'en ayant installé en lieu et place un SSD en virant le SuperDrive réduit à néant la possibilité d'installer une version de Windows 7, 8 et 8,1.


----------



## azz2910 (18 Juillet 2020)

Arf  Bon au moins c'est clair, tu m'évites pas mal d'heures de torture mentale, merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## MacTimber (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rebondis sur ce sujet car je suis à peu près dans le même cas et je ne trouve pas de réponses à mes questions après 4 jours de recherche.

Ma config :
iMac 27" late 2009
Modèle 11,1
Mac Os 10.13.6
i7 2.8Ghz
8Go de Ram 1067 MHz DDR3
SSD 1To Crucial
Carte vidéo ATI RADEON HD 5670 512Mo

J'ai reformaté le mac et fait une install propre Snow Leopard > El Capitan > High Sierra qui est la dernière version officiellement compatible avec mon iMac.
Maintenant je voudrais installer Windows.
A la différence de azz2910, j'ai encore le superdrive, je peux donc installer Windows 7 ou 8 (ou 8.1 ?). C'est tout ce que me propose Bootcamp.




Je vais poser une question peut-être un peu bête : après avoir installer Windows 7 (ou Windows 8), j'ai lu je ne sais plus trop où qu'il était possible ensuite de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10 (c'était à la sortie de Windows 10 je crois). Est-ce encore possible ? Si oui, y aura-t-il des problèmes de drivers sur l'iMac ?

Sinon, si windows 10 est complétement incompatible avec mon iMac, vaut-il mieux installer windows 8.1 (pas terrible il parait) ou windows 7 (qui n'est plus mis à jour) ?

Et accessoirement, j'avais une autre question : j'aimerais bien tenter l'installation de Catalina avec "macOS Catalina Patcher", sachant que l'iMac 27" 2009 n'est pas dans la liste des modèles compatibles ? En plus ma carte graphique ne semble pas compatible (iMac11,x systems with AMD Radeon HD 5xxx and 6xxx series GPUs will be almost unusable when running Catalina.)
Je pourrais installer une GeForce GTX 660M et ajouter un peu de RAM, ce qui permettrait d'être compatible avec Catalina ? Et ensuite installer Windows 10, 8.1 ou 7... Je délire complètement là ou pas ?

Voilà, je sais que mes questions partent dans tous les sens mais si vous pouvez m'aider à me mettre sur la voie ou fermer des pistes qui n’aboutiront pas, ça serait cool !

Merci Merci !


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

MacTimber a dit:


> Je délire complètement là ou pas ?


Il va falloir comprendre qu'à la base ton iMac 2009 est très vieux, matériellement parlant. Or, lorsque Assistant Boot Camp propose de faire télécharger des pilotes/drivers c'est en en fonction des composants de la carte mère d'un Mac et de la version Windows possible. Le souci est que ton iMac ne pourra pas aller au-delà de Windows 7/8 avec l'impossibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10.

Déjà avec ton iMac 2009 tu as l'obligation d'utiliser un DVD de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Il t'est impossible d'utiliser le moindre fichier .iso, de même que de tenter une installation depuis une clé USB.


MacTimber a dit:


> A la différence de azz2910, j'ai encore le superdrive, je peux donc installer Windows 7 ou 8 (ou 8.1 ?). C'est tout ce que me propose Bootcamp.


Ce sera officiellement ce que tu pourras faire, mais pas au-delà.


----------



## MacTimber (7 Novembre 2020)

Merci Locke pour ta réponse !



Locke a dit:


> Le souci est que ton iMac ne pourra pas aller au-delà de Windows 7/8 avec l'impossibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10.


Pour que je comprenne, hormis la possible obsolescence du mac, l'impossibilité viens du fait que Bootcamp ne me fournira jamais les bons drivers car ils n'existent pas ? Et ces drivers sont donc introuvables ailleurs, c'est bien ça ?

Si c'est pour se retrouver avec un truc bancal car il n'y a pas tous les drivers, c'est pas la peine en effet ! Je laisse tomber l'idée de la maj vers Windows 10 et vers la 8.1 car j'ai l'impression que c'est loin d’être la meilleure version de Windows.

Concernant la question sur "macOS Catalina Patcher", en mettant une GeForce GTX 660M (car ma carte vidéo ne semble pas compatible) et un peu de RAM, ça serait théoriquement possible sur mon iMac ? Et si oui, je risque de me retrouver aussi avec des problèmes de drivers qui n'existent pas et donc un mac inutilisable ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

MacTimber a dit:


> Pour que je comprenne, hormis la possible obsolescence du mac, l'impossibilité viens du fait que Bootcamp ne me fournira jamais les bons drivers car ils n'existent pas ? Et ces drivers sont donc introuvables ailleurs, c'est bien ça ?


Entendons-nous bien, il faut bien comprendre que les pilotes/drivers qui seront téléchargés et installés ne concerneront que pour une utilisation optimale des composants de la carte mère du Mac. Si Windows 10 est disponible depuis pas mal de temps et peut s'installer sans trop de difficulté dans beaucoup de PC, ce n'est pas du tout le cas avec les Mac. Apple fait fabriquer ses propres composants qui bien souvent n'ont pas le même cahier des charges que les composants génériques d'une carte mère d'un PC.


MacTimber a dit:


> Concernant la question sur "macOS Catalina Patcher", en mettant une GeForce GTX 660M (car ma carte vidéo ne semble pas compatible) et un peu de RAM, ça serait théoriquement possible sur mon iMac ? Et si oui, je risque de me retrouver aussi avec des problèmes de drivers qui n'existent pas et donc un mac inutilisable ?


Dans ce cas de figure, si tu utilises le patch, je te déconseille fortement de faire une installation de Windows 10. Désolé pour toi, mais matériellement parlant, ton iMac de 2009 est vraiment périmé au niveau des composants de la carte mère.


----------



## MacTimber (7 Novembre 2020)

Encore Merci Locke, c'est très clair !
Je vais donc rester en High Sierra avec Windows 7...

Et quand je pourrai, j'upgraderai une dernière fois en Catalina avec une GeForce GTX 660M et 32Go de Ram... avec Windows 7 !

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

MacTimber a dit:


> Je vais donc rester en High Sierra avec Windows 7...


En utilisant le patch ? Si oui, attention, car je ne sais pas du tout si une installation de Windows 7 passera comme une lettre à la poste ?


----------

